# jdbc treiber problem



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

hallo ich habe mir den jdbc treiber von http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html runtergeladen und diesen dann eigentlich in den classpath mit pfad\name.jar in den classpath geladen und habe die verbindung dann mit den quellcode testen wollen:


```
package pack_mysql;
import java.sql.*;
public class verbindungs_test {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try
		{
		    Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
		}
		
		catch(Exception ex)
		{
		    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+ex.getMessage());
		}
	}
}
```

leider funzt das nicht und er springt in den catch bereich was habe ich denn falsch gemacht? was mich stutzig macht ist das die import anweisung anzeigt das sie nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Apr 2005)

Es wird angezeigt das du sie nicht brauchst, weil Class.forName nichts mit den java.sql.* Packages zum tun hat, sondern ein allg. Befehl ist. (oder siehst du einen Befehl wo die sql packages gebraucht werden?? nö..)

Desweiteren, was ist den bitte die Exceptionmeldung?


----------



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

ja stimmt mit den packages  Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver kommt als exception meldung.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Apr 2005)

Dann hast du den Treiber eben nicht inkludiert!

Classpath Fehleinstellungen, etc

Arbeitest du mit JBuilder 2k5 oder welche IDE hast du?


----------



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

Ich arbeite mit eclipse wie tu ich denn den treiber richtig installieren kannst du mir da bitte eine deutliche vorgehensweise erklären habe zwar schon im forum mich umgesehen aber so richtig verstehen tu ich manches auch nicht.


----------



## abollm (14. Apr 2005)

Was genau verstehst du denn nicht in Bezug auf Treiber laden?
Du versuchst offenkundig einen Treiber zu laden, der auf deiner Maschine entweder nicht vorhanden oder aber nicht ansprechbar ist.

Für einen einfachen MySQL-Zugriff reichen die reinen Java-Klassen von java.sql.* allerdings aus.


----------



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

also ohne irgendwelche treiber zu laden *grübel* oder versteh ich da was falsch muss hauptsächlich in die db INSERT und SELECT Anweisungen durchführen und dafür brauch ich kein treiber? *dumm guck*


----------



## abollm (14. Apr 2005)

spike hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ohne irgendwelche treiber zu laden *grübel* oder versteh ich da was falsch muss hauptsächlich in die db INSERT und SELECT Anweisungen durchführen und dafür brauch ich kein treiber? *dumm guck*



Sorry, habe mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes versehen.

Frage: Hast du denn die Klassen des MySQL-Treibers "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" auf deiner Maschine überhaupt liegen?


----------



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

ja hab mir die von den link den ich da oben angegeben hab die runtergezogen.


----------



## abollm (14. Apr 2005)

OK, dann ghe ich einmal davon aus, dass die Treiberdateien auf deiner Maschine liegen.

In Eclipse machst du nun das Folgende, um den Treiber einzubinden:

Gehe auf das entsprechende Eclipse-Projekt, dann auf diesem Knoten rechte Maustaste anwählen und im Kontextmenü den Eintrag "Properties" auswählen. Jetzt "Java BuildPath" anwählen und dort im Register "Libraries" den Knopf "Add External Jars" anwählen und deine MySQL-Jar-Datei anwählen.


----------



## spike (14. Apr 2005)

hmm gut beschrieben werd das morgen aber erst dann in der schule testen sag dir obs geklappt hat aber vorerst danke


----------



## spike (20. Apr 2005)

@abollm hallo hab deine vorgehensweise probiert und es funktioniert zumindest spukt er keine fehler aus. danke


----------



## abollm (20. Apr 2005)

spike hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @abollm hallo hab deine vorgehensweise probiert und es funktioniert zumindest spukt er keine fehler aus. danke



Prima, und solange er jetzt nicht herumspukt, brauchst du zudem keine Angst zu haben, wenn du dein Programm ausführst. ;-)


----------

